# iPad3G - Best Sim deal?



## packard (Jun 8, 2009)

I'm (hopefully) going to pick up a iPad1 3g (unlocked), I will mostly be using it at home for net and games etc. But would welcome any deals for the best 3G Sim package so i can use on the move/work etc.

I'm looking so far at the 3network 3Gb for 3 months for c. £10.50 from 



 (once SIM cut).

Can anyone offer any other deals?, to be honest i'm unsure of network so don;t want to spend a fortune and find it doesn't work e.g. at my work.

Thanks


----------



## RP84 (Sep 3, 2007)

tmobile one mate

https://www.t-mobile.co.uk/shop/iphone/micro-sim/

I think sim costs, £5, top up £10 and it will give you 12 months internet


----------



## packard (Jun 8, 2009)

rickparmar said:


> tmobile one mate
> 
> https://www.t-mobile.co.uk/shop/iphone/micro-sim/
> 
> I think sim costs, £5, top up £10 and it will give you 12 months internet


I read the T&C conditions seems to give you 500mb, and then only if you top up £10 pm.


----------



## RP84 (Sep 3, 2007)

no you only top up £10 for one month, have a look on av forums, theres a whole thread on it


----------



## jas07 (Nov 19, 2010)

would 2GB for £5/m be good enough?


----------



## packard (Jun 8, 2009)

I've tracked down the THREE micro sim £11(ish) for 3 months for 3gb. Which is on Amazon/ebay which seems a good deal. 

£5 for 2gb would be good??


----------



## jas07 (Nov 19, 2010)

Quite hard to find on there site and they have stopped selling it in the stores but you can still get them online:

http://threestore.three.co.uk/dealsummary.aspx?offercode=1SO0D011&id=1183 :thumb:


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

I've gone for the Orange iPad SIM deal whereby you pay only for what you use. My 3G use won't be much so I think it's the best deal for me, plus Orange seems to offer best coverage in our area. The 3 SIM I bought originally is pretty hopeless locally as the signal is very poor.


----------



## packard (Jun 8, 2009)

DW58 said:


> I've gone for the Orange iPad SIM deal whereby you pay only for what you use. My 3G use won't be much so I think it's the best deal for me, plus Orange seems to offer best coverage in our area. The 3 SIM I bought originally is pretty hopeless locally as the signal is very poor.


Do you have any links for this - as when I have looked at orange they just seem to want to sell me a £200 contract?


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

This is it. Just go for the basic plan which is a free SIM card and then you pay by DD for what you use - you can monitor this with an Orange App on your iPad/iPhone.

I signed up online, but you can get them in your local Orange Shop or so i'm told, but by signing up online you get only what you want without the BS.


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

DW58 said:


> This is it. Just go for the basic plan which is a free SIM card and then you pay by DD for what you use - you can monitor this with an Orange App on your iPad/iPhone.
> 
> I signed up online, but you can get them in your local Orange Shop or so i'm told, but by signing up online you get only what you want without the BS.


An update on the above - having had this 3G card in my iPad for several weeks now and used it only occasionally, I was interested to check on my account this morning using Orange's own iOS App.

Apparently my account is currenty £9.91 in credit - I don't know how Orange arrive at this figure but I'm certainly not going to argue with them


----------



## packard (Jun 8, 2009)

Cheers - i madly still await my ipad - arrived from Argos and now been sent back TWICE to sort the screen out grrrrrrrr


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

That's a real bummer - I take it that it wasn't the result of a packaging problem as my iPad 2 also came from Argos and the packaging was all but bombproof.

What appeared to be wrong with it?


----------



## packard (Jun 8, 2009)

Unpacked it - started to dock, then after first main sync loaded a blank safari page then smack bang in middle of screen it appears dust/dirt or i suspect a few blown pixels... I will NEVER EVER buy again from Argos mail order..


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

I doubt very much that's anything to do with Argos.


----------



## packard (Jun 8, 2009)

No, the fault us with apple but the customer services stinks.


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

That's a shame - guess I was lucky, my purchase from them went without a hitch.

Hope you get it sorted soon.


----------

